# Questions about Basset Hounds.



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

I took a test that shows dogs that are good for you based on some questions and show most compatabillity to lowest and I found that basset hound is a good dog for me. Has anyone ever owned/currently owns one? I have some questions about them in case I ever dedcide to get one.

Oh and the link for the test is http://animal.discovery.com/breedselector/dogselector.do


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Im also on flashchat if someone would rather talk about this on there.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I took the test.

96% - King Charles Cavalier :suspicious:

and,,,95%....HAVANESE! :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I had one for a couple of years. She was a sweet girl, but very stubborn. I don't know enough about the breed to know if that is typical though.

She was pretty old when she came to live with us, but if she saw me holding the leash, she would act like she was a young puppy with unending energy. She would run down the street and could get a block or so from my house, and then would decide she was done. There were several times when she would refuse to budge even if she was only a few houses away from ours. If I tried to pick her up, she would howl and carry on like I was beating her. People would come out of their houses to see what was going on.

One time, we walked down the street and around the corner before she came to her standstill. She layed down and I thought she was hurt. She wouldn't let me pick her up without howling and yelping, so I asked the kids to go back home and get Dad and ask him to bring the car so we could take her to the emergency vet. As soon as she saw his car coming, she perked up. When the car door opened, she ran full speed into the car, and jumped on the seat as if she was so proud of herself. She was such a stubborn, but adorable, stinker.

Oh, and she did stink too, even with baths every two weeks. Hounds tend to smell a bit.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

We had one as a kid. They don't call them hounds for nuthin'. They're LOUD.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I took the test.... 100% King Charles and 99% Hav, 99% Westie
It's weird, because the only one missing was Papillion. These were the 4 breeds I was looking at but Hav always stayed as my top choice.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I took the test and got 100% King Charles Cavalier, 98% American Eskimo (never even heard of this breed!) and 97% Havanese. I think I definitely made the right choice!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am also 98 Cavalier, 97 Havanese, 97 Westie (this one I would disagree with!)

Maltese came 92 (I am thinking the 8% is Belle's vocal cords!)

Amanda


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

It's because of tests similar to this one, that I started doing research on the Havanese. However, when I took this particular test, I didn't have Havanese anywhere on my results. Japanese Chin was the first breed on the list! 

The couple of tests I took had questions about how good the dog was with kids, how much it shed, how easily trained (not potty mind you), size, etc...which led to my search of a reputable and knowledgeable breeder. I did also score high with a border terrier, but they have issues with major digging.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie had two Bassets she could maybe able to answer your questions.

I took the test 96%- Bichon 94% Havanese and three way tie for 93% for American Eskimo, Lowchen and Toy Poodle.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

My two top ones were Cavalier and Japanese Chin. Havanese was a little farther down but still really high. These tests were also how I found havanese. It kept coming up on my list even though I had never heard of one. I'm greatful that I checked into the breed. 

My son also likes American Bulldogs. I think he has a thing for dogs as stubborn as he it! ound::behindsofa::hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was 93% havanese and papilion which were the two we were looking at but loved the havanese personality!!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I was 99% Bichon and 98% Havanese. It makes you wonder how we answered the questions. I think the Havanese would be in the top 3 of all the people who took the test and wanted a smaller dog.

BTW--I have never met a Basset.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love bassett hounds! They are my all time favorite breed. They are not for everyone though--

We have had 2. Our first was Clifford. He was fabulous. He had a real adventurest spirit about him. He loved to chase squirrels,rabbits,toads etc.and it wasn't uncommon for him to bring you back something! He was a true lover boy.Very endearing and funny too.Smart? Oh yes! Both of mine were very smart. 
My second was a female,Muffin. She was very smart as well,but hyper excited around kids. She just loved kids to the point,she could not control herself.She jumped up on kids and knocked them down etc.That much force jumping on an adult was difficult,but a kid never had a chance. Of course we didn't have kids when we got Muffin either,so that made a difference.

I think the draw backs to them are the smell. They kinda have a wet dog smell all the time. Shedding too. Clifford shed,but Muffin shed so much you wanted to cry. Honestly. So I think you do need a good quality breeder(Muffin was free and not from a good quality breeder/ had medical issues as a pup). I do think they have a tendency to be a little stubborn,though this really wasn't too much of an issue with mine. Where havanese have grooming----bassetts have ear care. You must take good care of their ears.They are prone to ear infections,but if you keep their ears clean and massage a tiny bit of mineral oil in them regularly-----no problem.I loved my bassetts-and would have another again if I lived out someplace where they can run.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I took this test and got 163 dog breeds! Did you guys get that many as well? I was 97%havanese,97%sheltie,98% -99%-100% all sorts of breeds......like the dachshund,the plott,the dandie dinmont,bichon,the corgi's........wow.I'm shocked! Maybe I should re-do the test,or open up a dog sanctuary!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL they list 100+ but I think the first page or so are the true matches. I only looked at the first couple of pages. On my son's there was everything from Boston Terrier to Tibetan Mastiff LOL. Big differences.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I had a Basset/Keeshond mix - my heart dog. Looked like a fat, sawed off German Shepard. ound: He had a lot of energy as a younger dog, loved to walk and play chase with a stick. But was eternally on a diet poor guy. He did eventually get arthritis - but lived happily until he was 13.

Well, I guess you could call me a dog lover - I came up with 56 breeds. Cavalier King Charles Spaniel 98%; Japanese Chin, Minature Schnauzer, Tibetian Terrier 97%; Affenpinscher, American Eskimo, Australian Terrier, Beagle, Chinese Crested, Dandie Dinmont, HAVANESE, Norwich Terrier, Shih Tzu, Tibetan Spaniel, West Highland White Terrier and Whippet at 96%.

My Maltese came in at 93% and the Pom at 90%. Guess because I didn't want a tiny breed and at 8 and 15 lbs respectively, neither of them would qualify.


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like basset but yeah I had seen they had a quite a few health risks so I was planning on if I evver got one too either find someone through people who got one that was good or through a breeder that knew a good one.

My mom doesnt want me to get a dog though  all she wants is havanese which she would be willing to look after once I go to collage :frusty:....(probally not spelled right). I still want a new dog that isnt necessarily havanese even though I love havanese with all my heart.
:O i didnt see any heart or kiss smilies to go at the end of the last sentence!!!!!!!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Jalexs said:


> I took a test that shows dogs that are good for you based on some questions and show most compatabillity to lowest and I found that basset hound is a good dog for me. Has anyone ever owned/currently owns one? I have some questions about them in case I ever dedcide to get one.
> 
> Oh and the link for the test is http://animal.discovery.com/breedselector/dogselector.do


My daughter has one and they adore him. She said for the first year you think they are dumb, it is more stubborn then dumb. They do learn fast and are smart you just have to be a little bit more patient because of the stubbornness. It seems not as bad since he is two now. He is wonderful with children and very submissive. A bit of a chicken he doesn't like the noise of a plane flying over. If another dog approaches him a little aggressive he goes belly up right away. The only thing I would have trouble with, but they don't mind, is the slobbering. He just has to see food or mention treat and the slobbering starts. I think a fun lovely dog tho. He also likes to swim and from what she has heard they usually don't. So that was a bonus as they camp and go to the beach a lot. Good luck if you decided to get one.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Gwen,
Your daughter's drools? Mine never did or I probably couldn't of handled that as well!:laugh:

I think between my two I had,my male was the sweetest,my female the smartest...both just melted your heart!My Clifford used to love to go for car rides. My husband would fill up the car with gas for the free ice cream cone you got,and he always gave it to Clifford. He wasn't spoiled or anything!ound:

The little neighbor boy shared suckers with him as well. A lick for him,a lick for Clifford,etc. Can you imagine?ICK!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- I would have never guessed that you had Bassets! I used to trial with a women who had two bassets. They are definitely intelligent but boy oh boy did hers have a stubborn streak. They could run like crazy with those little legs as well! I didn't remember drooling but I did remember you had to have your food put away or their noses would find anything and they would eat everything!

Amanda


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Julie said:


> Gwen,
> Your daughter's drools? Mine never did or I probably couldn't of handled that as well!:laugh:
> 
> I think between my two I had,my male was the sweetest,my female the smartest...both just melted your heart!My Clifford used to love to go for car rides. My husband would fill up the car with gas for the free ice cream cone you got,and he always gave it to Clifford. He wasn't spoiled or anything!ound:
> ...


Yes he does Julie lol. You were lucky then. Hers is a male Julie don't know if it is more common in them or not to drool. Unless he is just a pig. lol. She knows more about the breed then I do. Oh lol hers loves ice cream too. They are a very funny fun dog. I love him. You have lots of interesting breeds then.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just love them! They are so cute!They look at you with those big sad eyes and I was always a goner! One thing Clifford used to do was I would tell him,"you can get a treat". He would open the pantry door and inside there was a box of milk bone dog biscuits. He would stick his big nose in there and try to sneak more then one! I would say"Clifford----just one!" He would look at me all sad and put the extras back! No kidding! He was just awesome!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

OH yuck lol I couldn't. Hunter always wants to kiss me. He doesn't drool if just playing sitting around only if he smells or sees food or you mention treat. When he was a pup so funny to see him run and trip over his ears. Molly would chase him and you know how hav's can run like the wind well he would be doing rolls half the time until he was exhausted. Was really fun to watch. We laughed so much, then when tired out he would wiggle his body up on the lounge chair and pass out.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think I could be owned by a hound either but I love the soft ears!


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Now I want one even more! lol. Now to figure out a way to convince my mom into letting me get one either when biscuit goes to a new home or when one of my two older dogs...you know, its to sad to mention. But hmmmm..... wonder how I can do so.....:ranger: Oh well I'll figure it out at some point.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh yes those yes they can sure sucker you in. They are smart eh Julie. Hunter curls his lip up like Elvis at times so we say Oh Elvis is in the house lol..


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

My sister has a bloodhound ( talk about drool..EWWW) and a bassett. I never really gave either breed much thought. I'd look at other people's dogs of the same breed, because my sister had them. But, would have never wanted one of my own.

Then in the fall, my sister sent me a link to petfinder. There was a bassett hound in a shelter near me, with her days numbered. She told me to go get her, and she'd bring her home at Christmas (she lives in CA, I'm in AR). Um, that wouldn't work well. I have two dogs already, four kids, and my MAJOR case of OCD wouldn't stand for the hair or smell for more then 30 mins. 
I did however, go look at her. And ohhh..what a mistake. She was the sweetest thing ever. I called my sis, told her all about her and somehow ended up getting her and dropping her off at my dad's  He agreed to this, all because it was "for a few wks". It's now March, she's still there, lol. My sis came in Dec, but was afraid to fly her back and thought she'd either drive her back in the spring when she came to visit again. OR..hopes my dad will just say he's keeping her. He takes her to the store, post office, out for the paper. That dog sleeps on his lap every time she gets a chance. She thinks she's a lap dog, no doubt. She's more affectionate then my Hav or Bichon mix have ever been. I love that dog!!!!

Down sides, like I mentioned..smell. Very hound like. The hair. OY! I bring a change of clothes when I go over there, because I end up looking like a chia-pet when I'm ready to go. This, because again..thinks she's a lap dog. Sits right on you the whole time you're in a chair or on the couch.
She's VERY stubborn. But, more concerning she has some major fear issues with people now that aren't HER people. She barks, growls, hides. This isn't typical of the breed, though. Something happened to her before she ended up at the shelter, and it breaks my heart. She's just sooooo stinkin' sweet. I'd have her here in a heartbeat, if it wasn't for the darn hair and stuff.

I could gush over this dog forever (as you can tell) I just love her. There are days we go over, just to see her. Oh, and my parents, lol. But mostly her  In fact, I think I'll go over today and take her to the park


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know a thing about Basset Hounds, but I did enjoy taking that test, Jalexs. Shetland Sheepdog and Amn. Eskimos, Border Terrier and Tibetan Terrier were my top choices though. Havanese came in at # 8 . lol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I got many many choices but the Bichon Frise topped the list at 99% and Havanese and Chinese Cresteds at 98%. eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Trita, I love your story - she sounds like she's really got a permanent home with your dad. Have fun at the park - and more pictures please.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I scored a standard poodle at 98%, typical.  Oh and the Havs came in at 92%, no surprise there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Alex, are you still helping to care for the foster dog or has he left now? I think you and your mom have done a wonderful thing in caring for him! Way better than a Basset!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tritia - is that dog a pruebreed? It looks more like a beagle to me than a basset hound.

My test came up with Cavalier and West Highland Terrier at 99%. I considered the Cavalier, but I would never want a Terrier after seeing a few of them in doggy class. They all seem way too stubborn regardless of what kind of Terrier they are. The Havanese came in at 98% along with the Sheltie. After that, they gave me the Bichon, Schnauser, and a bunch of different Terriers.

I wish my Hav was a bit more kissy/cuddly, but I certainly wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> Tritia - is that dog a pruebreed? It looks more like a beagle to me than a basset hound.
> 
> My test came up with Cavalier and West Highland Terrier at 99%. I considered the Cavalier, but I would never want a Terrier after seeing a few of them in doggy class. They all seem way too stubborn regardless of what kind of Terrier they are. The Havanese came in at 98% along with the Sheltie. After that, they gave me the Bichon, Schnauser, and a bunch of different Terriers.
> 
> I wish my Hav was a bit more kissy/cuddly, but I certainly wouldn't trade him for the world.


Yep, pretty sure she is. Definite basset body, ears, BARK, lol. My sister's basset came from a breeder and has super short ears and REALLY looks like a beagle in the face to me. Similiar to Sophie, cause she doesn't have the real droopy, blood shot eyes.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Interesting...

Beagle 99% 

Cavalier King Charles Spaniel 99% 

Italian Greyhound 99% 

Whippet 99% 

Affenpinscher 98% 

Havanese 98% 

Japanese Chin 98% 

Miniature Schnauzer 98% 

I'm not familiar with the Whippet or Affenpinscher. I couldn't handle the docking of the schnauzer -- or their wirery coat. I did have the opportunity for an italian Greyhound a couple of years before Bonnie came around...


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

oh my, this guy just popped up on our local shelter's listing. he's soooo cute. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10545229


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...american eskimo (way too big) was my match....98%. Havanese was like...15 down on the list with 95%


----------



## Jalexs (Dec 2, 2007)

Yes we still have our foster dog biscuit but he has been adopted and will be leaveing April 18. We are going to throw him a little going away party a bit before he goes and if there are any funny pictures from it I will post them.


----------

